# Crystal Red's - any tips?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

As of yesterday I'm the proud owner of over a dozen of the cute little guys.  

I put half of them in their own tank, and the other half in the tank with the Cherry's and Amano's. They do get along okay with the others, don't they?

Is there anything special about these shrimp that doesn't apply to the others?

I just want to be sure to cover all the bases so they get off to a good start.

So far they look really healthy and active, so I want to keep them that way.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Jan! I would suggest you keep the temperature down for the Crytal Reds. They do not like temps really above 76....


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> They do not like temps really above 76....


I had considered getting some for my tanks, but heck my ac is set at 81 and the electric bill is still sky high. Do they not survive in the low 80's or do they just not reproduce...? I do see that on petshrimp they say it doesn't tolerate high temps.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine just spent 2 weeks at ~84F when the AC was not working right. So far no ill effects, but then again they are still growing and not to breeding size quite yet.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't raised (or had) any Crystal Red Shrimp so the only tip I can give you is to pass some on to me when they start breeding and I will see if I can come up with some tips.   =P~ Sorry, couldn't help myself.  :badgrin:


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Mine just spent 2 weeks at ~84F when the AC was not working right. So far no ill effects, but then again they are still growing and not to breeding size quite yet.


The effect is probably more on breeding than surviving. I think they will survive the 80s in the summer ok, but mine have been dropping most of the eggs once summer starts, I suspect it is the higher temp(another possibility is my gazillion cherries create too high a bioload).


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

The only difference I have noticed with my crystal reds is that they are not the algae eaters that the cherry shrimp are. I am almost tempted to add a few cherries to my crs tank just to keep it clean.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't know that about the temp, so that was a very helpful tip.  I don't like the temp much over 76° myself, so I can't blame them either.  

LOL Myra!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats, Jan... I can't really say what to do because the ones I had all died.  But I will try them again one day... Good Luck!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations Mummy ... hehehehehehe! Start shooting those pictures and show us your latest beauties; please.


----------

